# Lost Again in the Lost Lands - 5e



## Apherius (Jan 2, 2022)

Hello all,

This is an initial starter thread for an ongoing weekly Lost Lands Campaign. This group has largely been intact for 3 years, so there is some good trust in the campaign to handle more serious themes. When applicable these will be alluded to, but not discussed in the detail required for the campaign. There are no expectations that the PC's will be reading along with us, so I will often provide additional details that the players won't be privy to due to their character's perspective. 

The Campaign plan is to follow the Lost of City of Barakus, moving to Bard's Gate, then onto Slumbering Tsar and finally into Rappan Athuk. Undoubtedly, I expect that there will be probes into both Slumbering Tsar and Rappan Athuk several times likely before much progress is made toward completion (should they survive). For those aware of or having played these modules, you will notice a great deal of adjudication on some plot elements of those areas. I appreciate your leniency on these issues. My strengths as a DM are in episodic storytelling and player engagement, so I lean hard into those avenues, to the detriment of combats or even quick gameplay. I am tracking the dates of gameplay, so that I can as appropriately impose weather effects for this campaign. This has slowed gameplay, as we have only played  4.5 days in game time through 8 sessions (3-4 hours per session). The 5 characters are starting at level 2 and we are largely playing RAW, excepting for Death Saves (which will be rolled by the DM). Initial writeups will be slow, I work a challenging adult job and am using both written record and audible recordings (which should be listened to by no-one ever). I have been a long time reader of many of the Story Hours here and have appreciated the ability to run a long term, slow evolving campaign on the Enworld Story Hour. 

Welcome to the Lost Lands, you'll probably die here.


----------



## MNblockhead (Jan 2, 2022)

I'm into my third year of Running Rappan athuk with some visits to Bard's Gate. I'd be interested in discussing how you plan to handle Rappan Athuk late-campaign, but don't want to get into spoilers if you plan for this discussion to simply be a log of your games and if your players are going to be reading it, I don't want to get into spoilers. 

Out of curiosity, are you using the the Lost Lands Setting Guide in conjunction with the adventures and city/region books?  Do you subscribe to the Lost Lands World on World Anvil?


----------



## Apherius (Jan 2, 2022)

Rappan Athuk is a serious beast, hoping to have some plot tie ins that cause the Dungeon to be a more digestible. I do plan to offer the party, should they survive, to make it their *Campaign *end goal to hopefully beat both of the end game content in that dungeon. Probably because I love how Rappan Athuk offers a group a stepwise advancement towards the lower levels and plan to have small *Ravager* issues to push the party towards seeking the conclusion on that was well.

I went all in on getting the Lost Lands Setting book and have purchased the Borderland Provinces (5e), Sundered Kingdoms and Bards Gate (5e). I expect that should be sufficient, especially with the progress so far, for several more months. I haven't subsribed to the World Anvil yet, but plan on taking another look at it.


----------



## MNblockhead (Jan 2, 2022)

Since you mentioned "Ravager", are you okay with discussing things in this thread that would be spoilers for players?  I'd be interested in knowing if you'll be limiting entry points to the dungeon, etc. But such discussions would necessitate giving major spoilers.


----------



## Apherius (Jan 2, 2022)

I have no doubt that I'll drop some spoilers, but I'll wait until we get closer to it before saying too much.


----------



## GuyBoy (Jan 10, 2022)

I will follow with interest; love those adventures!


----------



## Apherius (Jan 17, 2022)

*Dramatis Personae:

Xavien Fellglow*: Class: Wizard (Divination) Named the Magenta, after his recent graduation from Endhome Academy of Wizardry  
Alignment: Lawful Neutral  Age 19  Ht. 5' 7"
Parents: Markerth (Farmer – Hops/Grains)
Hostrefa (Brewer – Invented Unicorn Brew, Mostly IPA’s)
Parental Bonus: Proficiency on identifying agricultural products and implements (+5 bonus to speaking with agricultural workers). Proficiency on identifying poisoned drinks. 
Proficiencies: Arcana, Investigation, Insight, Religion (History)
Goals: Amassing Books and Items for College

*Ivellios Nailo: *Class: Way of the Open Hand Monk  Studied at Balance Knife Monastery in Grollek's Grove
Age 85 Height 5’ 10" Alignment: LG
Has a Vow of Silence, Is Eldest Child, Elvish Supremacist (Light, Elves in Charge only, no genocide, generally dismissive of human shortsightedness)
Parents: Lia (Fighting Instructor) and Hadari (Weaponsmith)
Parental Bonus: If studies an opponent for one-minute, guaranteed critical hit once per day.
Proficiencies: Acrobatics, Insight, Religion and Stealth
Goals: Restoration of Akadian Elven honor 

*Bronryn: *Rogue (Swashbuckler/Brawler) Height 5' 7" Age 70-90  Elf Alignment: CN
Trained with the Wheelwrights Guild, All Dex and Int, Fey Elf (Fey spirits will treat him as an equal)
Parents: Kirean (Acrobat/Tight Ropist/Assassin(unknown by all but Quintillus Malus).
Proficiencies: Acrobatics, Athletics, Perception, Stealth l 
Parental Bonus: TBD 
* 
Abe Mutashio *(Artificier/Armorer) Height 6' 2" Age 24 Astral Gnome Alignment: LN
Proficiencies: Sleight of Hand, Arcana and Investigation
Joined Simic Order- Transhumanists (Specialize in Prosthetics and Medical)
Parents: Todd (Alchemist) and Jennifer (Teacher)
Parental Bonus: TBD

*Seven – “Lucky” :* Warforged Fighter Height 6' Weight: 250lbs. Fighter Alignment: LN
Parents – Jeryn Togglefirn – Tinkering (Mills and Machines)
Joined Fighter Guild – Kytor the Red: Mentor
Has Axiomatic Weapon – Can change shape (1 handed weapons only).
Sword counts as Magical against Chaos.
Parental Bonus: Proficiency with working on complex machines and Mills.


----------

